# 2011 MLS Direct Kick Info



## phillyunion (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone know when the 2011 Major League Soccer Direct Kick will be out?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't have an official answer for you. They just finalized the schedule only few days ago. I would say reasonably, give it at least 1 more week for them to work with all local channels and content providers.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

i have subscribed to this package for the past few years . . . but i don't recall what i paid. i am thinking $69 or $79. anyone remember the price from last year? was anyone able to get it at a discount (like some of us can with the NFL package)?


----------



## russinpa (Aug 12, 2010)

Directv's early bird price in 2010 was $79.


----------



## phillyunion (Dec 27, 2010)

Just wondering if I am in the Philadelphia area I would get all Philly Union games on Direct Kick they would not be blacked out correct?:


----------



## russinpa (Aug 12, 2010)

They were NOT blacked out last year.

I live in the Philly DMA and I had all Union games available to me on either Direct Kick or one of the national channels.

The majority of the Direct Kick games were the other team's broadcast.


----------



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

I had to get Direct Kick last year because of Directv not carrying LiveWell HD. The only time I got blacked out was when a game was scheduled for ABC (which is always blacked out) and the morning of game day they switched it to LiveWell for a Little League WS game! The guide still showed the game on abc so I was SOL. Other than that, you'll be good to go!


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i wonder if or how long before union strike a deal with CSN / TCN


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

ok, looks like ABC6 wpvi will be doing the union games.

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/sports/pro/soccer&id=7345815

also 7 games will be national 4 on FSC and 3 espn 2


----------



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

Thats from last season.... ABC carried the games as long as nothing else was on. But honestly, with most of the games being on Friday and Saturday night, don't expect many games to make it ABC. Looks like I'll have to get Direct Kick again just to get those LiveWell games. Or hopefully most of them will be the games I have tickets for  I have 10 this season!!


----------

